# Coffee machines



## Eoghan (Apr 23, 2011)

In search of the Starbucks coffee is it the beans or the machine?

I notice that domestic machines are generally 15 bar and commercial 19 does this make a big difference?

I am looking for a smooth cup not espresso so will the pressure make it too strong?


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 23, 2011)

I assume your question is about brewed Starbucks coffees, not the cappachino(sp?)/latte types. I like my Keurig coffee maker which offer a huge choice of coffee flavors/blends and brewing temps to fine tweak the flavor. They should be available in your country.


----------



## Herald (Apr 23, 2011)

MMasztal said:


> I like my Keurig coffee maker...



Ditto!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 23, 2011)

MMasztal said:


> I like my Keurig coffee maker which offer a huge choice of coffee flavors/blends and brewing temps to fine tweak the flavor.


----------



## Philip (Apr 23, 2011)

I've just learned not to be a coffee snob. I'll drink just about anything as long as it's not coffee mix and has caffeine. I'm a huge tea snob (has to be properly brewed) but given that coffee is such a social thing, I just figure it's simpler to drink whatever's on offer.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 23, 2011)

Beans or Machine? That was the question. 

BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? 

MACHINE or BEANS?

Machine - combination of temp and pressure.
Beans - the variety, locality and roasting.


----------



## Grillsy (Apr 23, 2011)

Eoghan said:


> Beans or Machine? That was the question.
> 
> BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE? BEANS or MACHINE?



Is it really that urgent Eoghan?


----------



## Edward (Apr 23, 2011)

If you want the Starbucks flavor, just get any beans and burn them in a skillet before grinding. That should get you that burned, bitter taste without regard to the machine used to make the coffee. 

So I'd vote beans. 

But why didn't you set this up as a poll.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 23, 2011)

Edward said:


> If you want the Starbucks flavor, just get any beans and burn them in a skillet before grinding. That should get you that burned, bitter taste without regard to the machine used to make the coffee.





Post of the year.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 23, 2011)

Starbucks coffee tastes awful and Keurig cost too much.


----------



## TimV (Apr 23, 2011)

And Eoghan has had too much caffeine


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 23, 2011)

Bucks County Coffee, French Roast. Half the cost, just as much dark roasted flavor. Available @ Sam's. Try it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a friend (actually an elder at our church) who has a friend who works for Caribou Coffee. The elder doesn't really like coffee, so when his friend gives him free samples, guess who he passes them along to?

It's good to be the pastor.


----------



## Curt (Apr 23, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> The elder doesn't really like coffee, so when his friend gives him free samples, guess who he passes them along to?



Is that a preposition that you ended your sentence with?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, I forgot. The machine can be avoided entirely. A good stovetop percolator or French press will give you a great cup of coffee every time.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 23, 2011)

Just buy the Hawaiian java at Jack-in-the-Box.

or

French Vanilla Dunkin' Doughnuts at your grocery store and brew it yourself. 

AMR


----------



## Edward (Apr 23, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> The machine can be avoided entirely. A good stovetop percolator or French press will give you a great cup of coffee every time.



I get the Folgers in the teabags. Put it in a mug, add hot tap water, put it in the microwave 2 minutes 20 seconds, Let sit for 10 minutes, squeeze the bag once as you remove it, and a perfect cup of coffee. 

I've worked at a couple of places with Keurigs - good coffee, but not worth the cost if I'm paying. Same for Flavia.


----------



## Herald (Apr 23, 2011)

Ivan said:


> Starbucks coffee tastes awful and Keurig cost too much.



Ivan, I accumulated 10,000 man points when I bought my wife our Keurig. My wife raves about it almost daily. A happy wife? It's worth the cost of the K-cups.


----------



## baron (Apr 23, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> A good stovetop percolator



That is what I grew up with. It was good enough for grandma and grandpa. I need to get one but my wife won't go for it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 23, 2011)

I inherited a Cuisinart Grind and Brew from my father-in-law (he used it about a week and got tired of cleaning the grinder every day) and it makes excellent coffee. But it will run you about $150 for a new one.

As far as coffee goes, I am awfully partial to African coffees, but the best coffee I've ever had has been Blue Mountain Coffee from Jamaica. I think it runs about $60 a lb in the U.S. The Missus and I took a cruise a few years ago that stopped in Jamaica, and I was about to bring back a bag for about $20. Highly worth it.


----------



## BertMulder (Apr 23, 2011)

partial to Sumatra beans myself...

but I use a Senseo (dutch) single serve machine....

uses pods that sort of loook like round tea bags


----------



## Curt (Apr 23, 2011)

Herald said:


> I accumulated 10,000 man points when I bought my wife our Keurig



Only 10,000? That seems like a bigger point-getter than that.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

Whenever one of us goes to the Netherlands we pick up vacuum-packed bags of Albert Hejn coffee. It's a Dutch supermarket brand - and I love it.


----------

